# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  low dose test e for boxing

## PsychoBoxer

Low dose test for boxing how low? 300mg weekly? Also pct? I have browsed found little information I was
shooting for 12 weeks low dose test for recovery 
How much weight would I gain on 300mg weekly?
1st cycle of mine adex for bloat control
MG dosing is what confuses me about cycles
so many different opinions if your a boxer add your thoughts I trained for quite some time
4 years in january dedicated boxer its my life and career

----------


## gixxerboy1

how old are you?

----------


## PsychoBoxer

Im 23 my friend

----------


## yannick35

Not sure but when i take testosterone it makes me fatigue a lot, i feel much better after my PCT and less fatigue.

----------


## DanB

> Low dose test for boxing how low? 300mg weekly? Also pct? I have browsed found little information I was
> shooting for 12 weeks low dose test for recovery 
> How much weight would I gain on 300mg weekly?
> 1st cycle of mine adex for bloat control
> MG dosing is what confuses me about cycles
> so many different opinions if your a boxer add your thoughts I trained for quite some time
> 4 years in january dedicated boxer its my life and career


need info mate

stats

current weight

fighting weight

are huge factors here,

i fought at 140 in boxing before i touched any ped's, now im looking at a middleweight mma (185) but ill prob be closer to 195 on day of fight, i.m.o and experience you need (depending on style) to move up when you start using aas, take advantage of the benefits, strength and endurance, im only 5'8 fighting with massive height and reach disadvantage but if people want to trade then i have the upper hand and at the level i fight at, you wont stand in front of me for long, my jab now has the sting that my overhand had at 140, the gains in power that can be attained are unbelieveable,

there is a vet here who is smaller and fights heavier and i believe he also does well, and im sure he correct me if im wrong but he has a style similar to mine, use the aas for all its worth, take the strength and trade with people

what is your record?

----------


## PsychoBoxer

Current weight 145
Fighting weight 150-155 (I feel the best at this weight)
current record 27-8 won 18 by KO lost 6 unanimous decision lost 2 by tko

I feel more quick at 150 I have fast hand speed I never gone up past 155 in boxing I was looking for something as far as recovery 
low dose test e at 300mg twice a week seemed to work great for others but i never touched peds I could react different my goals are to get back to 150-155 lean gains (diet is key) I dance around in the ring I use a lot of energy I've trained hard to have the endurance I have now proud of the hard work I put on... I was looking at aas for two reasons strength and recovery so I joined here lookin for education lol I am new to AAS AND don't wanna hurt myself by jumping into the gear scene without a plan if there are different gear you have in mind for my goals let me know I considered halotestin but it sounds rough for a gear noob

----------


## DanB

then yeah low dose test, low dose a.i and eca is what i would use personally in your suitation, i assume you arent worried about testing

----------


## PsychoBoxer

No testing but low dose 300mg twice weekly? A.I 0.5? Or am I off? I was thinking of adex unless there is more of a effective a.I

----------


## gixxerboy1

> No testing but low dose 300mg twice weekly? A.I 0.5? Or am I off? I was thinking of adex unless there is more of a effective a.I


no 300 total per week. so 150mg 2x a week

----------


## Chaos Ross

> Low dose test for boxing how low? 300mg weekly? Also pct? I have browsed found little information I was
> shooting for 12 weeks low dose test for recovery
> How much weight would I gain on 300mg weekly?
> 1st cycle of mine adex for bloat control
> MG dosing is what confuses me about cycles
> so many different opinions if your a boxer add your thoughts I trained for quite some time
> 4 years in january dedicated boxer its my life and career


Weight gain will depend completely on you nutrition, what's your diet? Low dose will definitely be of benefit for combat sports and its unlikely you'll have any sides from that dose of test

----------


## boxingfan30

I was told that to get to the more upper level of natty levels that 100-150 mg's per week would be all that is needed.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I was told that to get to the more upper level of natty levels that 100-150 mg's per week would be all that is needed.


can vary alot per person, thats why dr's do follow up bloodwork. I know people taking almost double the dose i do with lower test levels

----------


## oldnsedentary

I am not sure it is worth shutting down your natural test levels for 300 a week. I would say 500 a week. 20 pounds or so in 12 weeks if you lift hard and eat correctly. You will not keep it all once you come off, but that would be true at the lower dose as well.

----------

